# IBS forever?



## BonnieRamona (May 11, 2004)

Every message I read is about my life. I have had IBS forever it seems. The gas, bloating, cramping, constipation, loose bowels, and so on, the whole list. I have the pile of IBS books at my nightstand that I constantly refer to. My Heating pad is used a lot and hot tea will sometimes help. The first cup really rids me of gas but when I try again the next night it doesn,t work. I have an achy left hip and leg constantly and some days I stand up a lot to ease the pain but that is tiring too. I feel like a royal mess. Something will work for a short time then it stops working. Diets, meds, anything I have ever done. I sleep just fine every night but I wake up to the same misery. I can see that I am a member of a hugh club of IBS sufferers. I have no friends or family or co workers with this problem that I know of so I was feeling alone and like a freak of nature or that I was cursed. I am grateful to read about others like me but I really wish this didn't have to be this way for any of us.


----------

